

Ask HN: How did you come up with your startup name? - amerf1

Just curious to know and let others know how you came up with your startup name
======
ASquare
Mine is called PlanitWide
([http://www.planitwide.com](http://www.planitwide.com)) - a travel focused
startup.

The first thing my co-founder & I agreed on is that we wanted to avoid having
"trip", "travel" or anything that was a variant of those two words in the
name.

The reason for that is that there's a really long list of travel startups that
have those 2 words in their name and we felt we'd risk getting lost among them
if did too.

However we absolutely wanted a name that had some correlation with travel &
specifically our solution - which explicitly meant not having a
nonsensical/unrelated name.

Secondly, the vision for our solution is for it to be a one-stop shop for any
kind of travel, for any kind of person i.e - PlanitWide would be the starting
and end point for planning any kind of trip in the world.

So we wanted the name to embody:

a) the holistic nature of this vision in terms of planning trips and

b) it's global nature in terms of destinations and who could use it

From there on it was playing around and coming up with (what we thought) were
interesting plays on words and phrases that met all of these criteria

One of those words was Planetwide. On a whim we substituted the first "e" with
an "i" and serendipitously stumbled onto a name that we thought was perfect.
We tested it out with people we knew and unanimously got a great response.

Of course the domain name was also available for cheap which just sealed the
deal.

------
rosiusyves
What do you think of "Glasskan".

I made it up by watching the most used brand names, that have become a generic
term.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_generic_and_genericized...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_generic_and_genericized_trademarks)

~~~
percept
A postmodern waste receptacle from Ikea, perhaps?

~~~
rosiusyves
Haha, that would describe the product almost perfectly. Only the "Ikea" part
has to go ;-)

------
kngspook
I came here to ask exactly this. I'm having so much trouble coming up with
one.

~~~
percept
What's your app (or the gist of it)?

~~~
kngspook
I want to kill email, by replacing it with something new. I don't want
incremental improvements or altered workflows, but rather a new technical
underpinning that lets people continue to write long-form messages to each
other.

I have much grander ambitions for the company later on though, so I don't want
to lock myself in with some company name like NewMail, Inc.

